# New pieces from my jewelry line



## Russianwolf (Nov 26, 2010)

granted I consider the pens I make jewelry too, but here are some cuff links.

Bog Oak with Bronze backs
Blue Glass with Bronze backs

I did have to adjust the pics slightly, knocking the brightness down a bit as the background was obnoxiously white.


----------



## KenV (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweet --  and very chic!!!


----------



## fernhills (Nov 27, 2010)

Neat, i have about 25  silver plated hardware cuff links, but have not started working on them yet.  After seeing yours i might just start getting some done.  Very nice.  Carl


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Nov 27, 2010)

Day Com has some unique cuff link hardware I just wish I knew where one could purchase it.  I have made probably 35 pair and glue the hardware to the back but I like the looks of the daycom.  Just keep making the way I always have.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 27, 2010)

How cool, I had never considered using wood for cuff links, those look neat, nice glass too.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2010)

Very neat!!!  They would be great as a set with the matching pens too.


----------



## arioux (Nov 27, 2010)

TerryBlanchard said:


> Day Com has some unique cuff link hardware I just wish I knew where one could purchase it.  I have made probably 35 pair and glue the hardware to the back but I like the looks of the daycom.  Just keep making the way I always have.



Timberbits has them and he is a nice person to eal with

http://timberbits.com/pen-kits/craft-items-cufflinkkits-c-7_66.html


----------



## markgum (Nov 27, 2010)

awesome


----------



## LeeR (Nov 27, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> I did have to adjust the pics slightly, knocking the brightness down a bit as the background was obnoxiously white.


 
I hate to admit it, but the last pen picture I took, I used a gray sweatshirt for a neutral background.

BTW -- nice cuff links.  I remember getting a set of nice cuff links as a kid from my grandfather.  Most kids would not probably be too thrilled with such a gift, but for some reason I thought they were pretty cool (and we are talking late 50s).  Haven't had a shirt with French cuffs in maybe 20 years ...


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, I am all over them.  Like I need more cufflinks with about 35 pair in the drawer.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was looking at different ways to use scraps and this is just one of the things I've followed. Needed something for the men after all.



arioux said:


> TerryBlanchard said:
> 
> 
> > Day Com has some unique cuff link hardware I just wish I knew where one could purchase it.  I have made probably 35 pair and glue the hardware to the back but I like the looks of the daycom.  Just keep making the way I always have.
> ...




Not bad, but I'm insisting on solid metals, no platings. I'm going to making some hinged ones that are Sterling, but they will be pricier for obvious reasons. Maybe a gold set if I find the right buyer.


----------



## barrels (Nov 27, 2010)

I get some jewelry backs from the link below

http://www.esslinger.com/tietacksclutchesandcufflinks.aspx


----------



## fernhills (Nov 28, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Thanks guys. I was looking at different ways to use scraps and this is just one of the things I've followed. Needed something for the men after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Well you know that solid sterling will tarnish,  platings will not, Thats why they use platings. There is no such thing as sterling platings.  Just some thoughts.  Carl


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 28, 2010)

fernhills said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. I was looking at different ways to use scraps and this is just one of the things I've followed. Needed something for the men after all.
> ...



And with the cleaners we have available today, tarnish isn't an issue, but plating flaking off is. And As Smitty mentioned, although not a major component of our air mixture, sulphur tarnishes pure silver.


----------

